# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Tractores Antonio Carraro... ahora en el Perú

## Amadeo Garcia Aste

Estimados Amigos de Agro Forum, 
La presente es para invitarlos de forma muy especial a la presentación de nuestra representada Antonio Carraro SpA (*www.antoniocarraro.it*), marca de tractores agrícolas multifuncionales de origen italiano y con presencia en el mercado global de 100 años. 
Espero  que esta presentación sea de gran utilidad para Ud y su equipo, la cual  tiene como principal objetivo reducir los costos operativos de su  empresa. 
Agradeceré confirmar su asistencia con el nombre de su empresa y/o las personas que asistirán -favor incluir cargo- al correo aga@impulsores-agricolas.com  
Les deje un pequeño video con imágenes de los tractores  
Los esperamos!!      Invitación.jpgTemas similares: Venta de tractores agricolas Artículo: Perú es ahora refugio de inversiones globales ante crisis mundial, afirman Tractores Agrícolas SONALIKA de la India - Potencia y economía en el Perú Ministro Antonio Brack afirma que TLC con EE.UU. beneficiará al medio ambiente Antonio Brack pide sanción para asesinos de policías en santuario de Pómac

----------


## luistristan

UN TRACTOR MACH 4 con CABINA Y TOMA DE FUERZA DELANTERA CUANTO ME ESTA COSTANDO?, PODRÍAS ENVIARME UNA COTIZACIÓN A MI EMAIL? lTRISTAN@OUTLOOK.COM, YA QUE ME INTERESA ADQUIRIR MAS ADELANTE ESE MODELO DE TRACTOR.
sALUDOS.

----------

